
Ask HN: Building a framework/library for education purposes. How best to do it? - carlmungz
If I wanted to develop a deeper understanding of web technologies by building a framework or library, what is the best way to do it?
======
itamarst
It's hard to build things without a specific use case in mind. So maybe start
with a specific application in mind and build a framework to help with that.

Or, skip the framework and just build the application: if purpose is learning
it's probably a better way to go, since it's a more direct use case.

~~~
carlmungz
My application is automation and aggregation. I want to build a framework so I
can gain a deeper appreciation of the pros/cons of the abstractions frameworks
create

------
brudgers
Start building and see what happens.

Understanding does not require completion or utility. It just requires
research. Some experiments fail. That does not mean nothing is learned.

Good luck.

~~~
carlmungz
Thanks!

